# RTR - Cottonwood Pass



## MerlinAma (Oct 11, 2005)

From what I can find on the web, Cottonwood Pass was not open by Memorial Day and no one wants to predict when it will be open.

RTR is scheduled to go there on Day 1 (June 12) which is less than two weeks away.

Anyone have any ideas about progress being made on opening the pass?

Of course they could re-route over Monarch, but that would mean a 110 mile day if you rode all the way up to Buena Vista. NTTAWWT


----------



## kupe (Sep 20, 2005)

I heard this past Sunday, from a riding buddy of mine, that they were about 300 yards from having it clear.


----------



## kupe (Sep 20, 2005)

Looks like it will be good to go

http://cotrip.org/roadConditions.htm?type=alert&id=111609


----------



## MerlinAma (Oct 11, 2005)

kupe said:


> Looks like it will be good to go
> 
> http://cotrip.org/roadConditions.htm?type=alert&id=111609


"Open" is a little different than "good to go".

Hopefully it'll essentially be dry or in any case, NOT muddy.

My buddy who lives in Salida reminded me that it will be very cold on top. I guess if you have 6-8 feet of snow on both sides of the road, it should be cold! 

Guess we'll find out next Sunday.


----------



## Bocephus Jones II (Oct 7, 2004)

MerlinAma said:


> From what I can find on the web, Cottonwood Pass was not open by Memorial Day and no one wants to predict when it will be open.
> 
> RTR is scheduled to go there on Day 1 (June 12) which is less than two weeks away.
> 
> ...


Cottonwood is a great climb. The dirt is hardpacked and the descent down the other side is super fun. Could be worse. One year I was on RTR they closed Trail Ridge Road. We had to be bussed via I-70 to Granby. 

http://www.dailycamera.com/cycling/ci_18215311



> DENVER — The inaugural USA Pro Cycling Challenge in August will feature the two highest climbs in competitive international cycling history on the same stage.
> And despite lobbying from local cycling enthusiasts, the race -- formerly named the Quiznos Pro Challenge -- will bypass Boulder County entirely.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## coby111 (Jun 10, 2011)

That pass is somewhere I've always thought would be fun to cycle on. Maybe I'll have to try it after i get some experience


----------



## Chris Keller (May 19, 2008)

I did it last week (and in 2008) with Ride the Rockies. The road was in reasonably good condition except some idiot threw tacks all over the road about 5 miles out from Taylor Lake. The descent was fun!! We did have a heart attack victim on the climb up Cottonwood...he survived! Unfortunately, we lost another person on Monday coming down Tennessee Pass...he crashed and died due to head injuries.


----------

